# HQ of major companies and corporations



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

I would like to see the main HQ of major companies, banks or multinational corporations.

Here's the world HQ for *Microsoft* in Redmond, Washington


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

Here are some headquarters for major companies based in the UK.

I've only included companies that are in the top-100 worldwide:


*HSBC, London* - 5th largest company.










*BP, London* - 8th largest company.










*Royal Bank of Scotland, Edinburgh* - 14th largest company.










*Barclays, London* - 20th largest company.










*HBOS, Edinburgh* - 24th largest company.










*Lloyds TSB, London* - 47th largest company.

<ok... calm down 'ghost_of_sin'>










*Aviva, London* - 78th largest company.










*GlaxoSmithKline, London* - 82nd largest company.










*Unilever, London* - 87th largest company.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

I'll start with computer related companies

*Oracle Headquarters, Redwood City CA.*


----------



## ghost_of_sin (Apr 28, 2004)

SE9 said:


> *Lloyds TSB, London* - 47th largest company.


No, these are NOT the headquarters of Lloyds TSB. These are the HQ's of Lloyds Insurance Brokers, which have absolutly nothing to do with the bank Lloyds TSB.


----------



## johnsonooi (Apr 17, 2005)

Dont forget the former world tallest building, Petronas Twins Tower, Malaysia. 








Petronas is Malaysia national oil company, Forbes 500 company.


----------



## johnsonooi (Apr 17, 2005)

Malaysia Airlines - Malaysia's flag carrier



















Singapore Airlines - Singapore's flag carrier


----------



## Unsing (Apr 15, 2006)

*Toyota, Toyota*









*Honda, Tokyo*









*Sony, Tokyo*









*Toshiba, Tokyo*









*NEC, Tokyo*









*Matsushita, Kadoma*









*Fujitsu, Kawasaki*









*Nippon Life Insurance, Osaka*









*Sumitomo Life Insurance, Osaka*









*Nintendo, Kyoto*
The former HQ building was famous for its plainness.


----------



## Novak (May 9, 2006)

*Nokia, Espoo*









Closer view


----------



## Erebus555 (Apr 21, 2006)

Commerzbank HQ in the Commerzbank Tower, Frankfurt:


----------



## pdxheel (Feb 15, 2006)

Nike World Headquarters (Oregon):


----------



## AdamChobits (Jun 7, 2006)

*TELEFÓNICA (SPANISH COMPANY WHICH OWNS O2 AND MOVISTAR). IT'S IN MADRID* Although a new hq are being built.









*REPSOL-YPF (SPANISH COMPANY, HQ IN MADRID)*









*MAHOU-SAN MIGUEL (SPANISH COMPANY, HQ IN MADRID)*









*SACYR-VALLEHERMOSO (SPANISH COMPANY WHICH HAS BUILT SEVERAL IMPORTANT BRIDGES AROUND EUROPE, AND OTHER ESTRUCTURES, HQ IN MADRID)*









*MAPFRE HQ IN BARCELONA*








*
SANTANDER BANK (SPANISH BANK WHICH OWNS ABBEY)*


----------



## muc (Sep 29, 2005)

The headquarters of some of Germany's largest companies:

BMW, Munich










Daimler Chrysler, Stuttgart










Detusche Bank, Frankfurt










Siemens, Munich










BASF, Ludwigshafen










Bayer, Leverkusen










Deutsche Telekom, Bonn










Deutsche Post, Bonn










Thyssen-Krupp, Düsseldorf










SAP, Walldorf










Infineon, Munich (Neubiberg)


----------



## spyguy (Apr 16, 2005)

Walmart, Bentonville, Arkansas


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

HQ for some of HK's major companies

*CITIC*









*Chueng Kong Holdings*









*Jardine Matheson Group of Companies*









The main HQ of *Bank of China* is not in HK but in *Beijing*


----------



## Erebus555 (Apr 21, 2006)

Volkswagon, Wolfsburg:










Thats actually a old picture. There should be the Autostadt there and the railway station.


----------



## mhays (Sep 12, 2002)

WANCH said:


> I would like to see the main HQ of major companies, banks or multinational corporations.
> 
> Here's the world HQ for *Microsoft* in Redmond, Washington


In defense of Microsoft, their recent buildings have been more like 6 stories with underground parking. Still suburban, but much denser. 

(I support Microsoft because they're the home team...but I get so frickin LIVID about the stupid aspects of their software. Like when my cursor goes over a drop-down menu, these moronic fucking text things pop up, blocking part of the menu!!)


----------



## mhays (Sep 12, 2002)

How odd that Nike's headquarters has surface parking. Jesus.


----------



## Golan Trevize (Dec 3, 2005)

delete this post


----------



## Sexas (Jan 15, 2004)

mhays said:


> How odd that Nike's headquarters has surface parking. Jesus.


funny how close the parking lot to the building...guess they don't run that much...:lol:


----------



## Sexas (Jan 15, 2004)

Texas got too many Fortune Companies..I only put up some well know company's HQ
ExxonMobil - Irving, Texas








ConocoPhillips - Houston, Texas








Dell Computer - Roundrock, Texas








Whole Foods - Austin, Texas








AT&T - San Antonio, Texas (not NYC) 








Halliburton - Houston, Texas (sadly)








Texas Instruments - Dallas, Texas








Enron - Houston, Texas (very sadly)








Southwest Airlines - Dallas Texas








Neiman Marcus - Dallas, Texas








Continental Airlines - Houston, Texas








Blockbuster Video - Dallas, Texas








Freescale Semiconductor - Austin, Texas


----------

